
California Blackouts a Warning for States Ramping Up Green Power - Alupis
https://www.wsj.com/articles/california-blackouts-a-warning-for-states-ramping-up-green-power-11597706934
======
downrightmike
Well, if the world wasn't heating up so quickly, it would be a lot easier to
meet demand going to A/C. Decreasing green energy at this point is a total
loss game. Why can't CA get battery backups like Australia? It paid for itself
in less than two years.

~~~
Alupis
I doubt it's heat or global warming related. It's hot in California, sure, but
it's the middle of August and it's always 100+ degrees nearly every day, and
has been for the decades I've lived here.

The problem seems to be, California turned off a bunch of coal and oil
electric plants, swapped to "green" wind farms and solar farms, but didn't
figure out what to do when there's no wind and/or it's night time. Ya, demand
will be high in the summer.

